# YOU'RE bright. :P



## shopgood (Feb 25, 2007)

the boyfriend had boys night playing poker with his friends, so i was bored and decided to play with makeup. haha, it's super bright. 

let's get the silly faces out of the way first.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









kissy face gone wrong





thizz face gone wrong?





nose hairs.. of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















and here's the shirt i was trying to match the makeup to. lol didn't work out so well after all the blending, but whatever.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...p/DSC03740.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...p/DSC03739.jpg

ohh, and another thing.. i didn't add jewel blue to the outer v until towards the end.. so the pictures that have it shown are the 4th and 6th i think.

used:
*face*
-luichel terra base
-luichel terra foundation
-CG trublend foundation in soft honey
-CG smoothers coverup in translucent honey
-maybelline dream mousse blush in cloud wine
-CG brick rose blush

*eyes*
-untitled paint
-sephora green jumbo eye pencil
-CG sun sparkle e/s
-CG seafoam e/s
-wild and crazy green tea e/s
-jane. millionaire e/s
-jewel blue e/s
-goldmine e/s
-l'oreal HIP mischief duo (beige color)
-blacktrack f/l
-maybelline full n'soft mascara
-l'oreal deep mocha e/s in brows

*lips*
-NYC l/s
-neutrogena moistureshine l/g in first blush

thanks for looking


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2007)

You are so gorgeous.


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 25, 2007)

_*This is awesome & I love it.  I'm all about bright.  If you've got something to say - say it out loud, right?!? This rocks!!*_


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

gorgeous. i love greens & blues.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 25, 2007)

This is beautiful.  Great colours on you.  I really really love this.


----------



## n_c (Feb 25, 2007)

gorgeous as usual....what color is that NYC l/s you have on?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 25, 2007)

Your so cute! These are awesome colors for you! Very pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 25, 2007)

You are so beautiful! The green eyeshadows on you look amazing with your complexion!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_*This is awesome & I love it.  I'm all about bright.  If you've got something to say - say it out loud, right?!? This rocks!!*_

 
EXACTLY! haha, aww who am i kidding? i don't think i'd have the courage to actually go out with makeup this bright...yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but for now, it sure is fun to play around with at home.


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 25, 2007)

i lo0o0o0o0ove this!!!! and i lo0o0o0o0ove u, sometimes. haha i need to come over soon. i have a party on the 3rd maybe if someone kan take me to ur house in the morning n we kan hang out n then u kan do my makeup n i go home....hopefully. we'll see if ur not busy or nuthing. holler <3


----------



## shopgood (Feb 25, 2007)

ohh and thanks, lovelies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_gorgeous as usual....what color is that NYC l/s you have on?_

 
dangit, i'm not sure. the sticker that was on the bottom of it fell off a while ago, and i have the worst memory.. but i tried to find it on the website (http://www.newyorkcolor.com/products/index.cfm?item=486), and none of the names sparked my memory. but here.. i'll take a couple pictures for you to best depict the most accurate color. lol i don't know if you really care that much, but i have time so what the heck?
with flash:




without:


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 25, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## whisper2scream (Feb 25, 2007)

This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mzjae (Feb 25, 2007)

You look hot! I love the bright colors!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 25, 2007)

I really love this color combo...it's look so gorgeous all together. Great job! You're beautiful.


----------



## asian_eyes (Feb 25, 2007)

The lipstick is NYC ultra last #420B, I have it in my makeup bag, just bought it a week ago. It is an awesome color!


----------



## mistella (Feb 25, 2007)

soo pretty!!


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 25, 2007)

I love how bright your shadow is!  Your brows are perfect too.


----------



## n_c (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asian_eyes* 

 
_The lipstick is NYC ultra last #420B, I have it in my makeup bag, just bought it a week ago. It is an awesome color!_

 

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 25, 2007)

u r ABSOULUTELY beautiful!!!


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 25, 2007)

Hott!!


----------



## geeko (Feb 25, 2007)

i like the colors...very pretty


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 25, 2007)

this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 26, 2007)

thaanks sweeties :] you guys _brighten_ my day! haha


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 26, 2007)

very pretty 
love the lip color


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 26, 2007)

Mu is very pretty and so are you


----------



## macface (Feb 26, 2007)

very preettyty.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 26, 2007)

ahh that shirt is so cute! so is the makeup, i love the brights on you.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the lips!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 26, 2007)

really beautiful !!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 26, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous. I love green on you!


----------



## MissCreoula (Feb 26, 2007)

wow! Looks beautiful & I love the green with the contrast of your haircolor? what shade is it?TIA


----------



## magi (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so wonderful... I have to try it myself. I love this tropical colors. It´s so cool, that yellow look so nice on you...


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## sugarskull (Feb 26, 2007)

oooo! beautiful. I <3 it!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_wow! Looks beautiful & I love the green with the contrast of your haircolor? what shade is it?TIA_

 
hmm, i'd just say medium-dark brown. but it has a lot of natural reddish tones to it (which i don't always like..), so maybe even a dark auburn? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## macface (Feb 26, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 27, 2007)

You look awesome! Super job with the blending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are so cute


----------



## Lovinya02 (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## xJUDYx (Feb 28, 2007)

this is a fun look! very cute!


----------



## zori (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous ... love the greens on you!


----------



## bubbles81 (Feb 28, 2007)

Great! i love it!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute!
Your hair color is PERFECT too.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 28, 2007)

Aw, so pretty


----------



## alaylam (Feb 28, 2007)

How do you apply your mousse blush? I have the same maybelline dream mousse blush but in peach satin... I usually just use my fingers but I hate the germy-ness of that. I'd like to use a brush but find the mousse goes on badly when I try. Yours looks so lovely!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 28, 2007)

thanksss!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alaylam* 

 
_How do you apply your mousse blush? I have the same maybelline dream mousse blush but in peach satin... I usually just use my fingers but I hate the germy-ness of that. I'd like to use a brush but find the mousse goes on badly when I try. Yours looks so lovely!_

 

first off, i LOVE this blush. it goes on so nice and smoothly, and is truly buildable, so it can look really natural. i just use my fingers to apply it.. i can't see it working with any brush that i know of. MAYBE a sponge, but even then, it might not be as blended as with fingers. as for your concern with the germs, just make sure you wash your hands first and you should be fine. you could use different fingers to dip into the blush each time.. or you could even use a sponge or something else to "scoop" out a small amount, apply to cheeks, then blend with your fingers. hth


----------



## Simi (Feb 28, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 1, 2007)

those colors are  gorgeous on you!!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

very nice. its not bright at all!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 2, 2007)

wow! this is so pretty. && i live in san diego too! cool!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh I love this green on you!


----------



## shopgood (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks girlies

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krackatoa* 

 
_wow! this is so pretty. && i live in san diego too! cool!_

 
sweet! what part of SD?


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

You look beautiful! Love the make-up!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow. That is soooo pretty. I love those colors together.


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_thanks girlies



sweet! what part of SD?_

 

paradise hills! =)


----------



## honyd (Mar 4, 2007)

this is ssssooooo pretty... and u are georgous!!!!!


----------



## leenabutt (Mar 5, 2007)

oh my flippin god you're GORGEOUS.
i want your skin...and your face.


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 5, 2007)

pimpalicious!!!


----------



## shopgood (Mar 6, 2007)

thaaanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krackatoa* 

 
_paradise hills! =)_

 
ohh isn't that by/in national city? so do you go to the MAC store in plaza bonita a lot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i live in the east county area (el cajon lol) so the closest one to me is at the macy's in grossmont center. laaame. my fav one is the one in plaza tho.. the only time i get to go there is when my boyfriend (who lives in IB) takes me. which isn't that often. hahaha sorry i'm all telling you my life story.


----------



## homaigod (Mar 6, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 6, 2007)

You look great! And I love those brows!!


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

That's so gorgeous, I love the colours!


----------



## shopgood (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks, sweeties


----------



## roxy (Mar 11, 2007)

you're one of the most gorgeous girls around here! I love the lip gloss you're wearing! Too bad we don't have neutrogena makeup here. OT, but what colour dye do you use on your hair?


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 12, 2007)

That looks hot. I love those colors on you.


----------



## viverr (Jun 6, 2007)

aww i love ur lip color!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 6, 2007)

i love this on you! 
i'm going to take a guess..
that you got your shirt @ forever21..
'cause i have one similar to that


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 6, 2007)

ooooooo, girl, this is amazing! fabulously blended!!!!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 6, 2007)

I love these colours on you. Gorgeous!


----------



## shopgood (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_i love this on you! 
i'm going to take a guess..
that you got your shirt @ forever21..
'cause i have one similar to that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, yup! i know they had a couple different styles with the same pattern


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 6, 2007)

More greens! Gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this! So bright and awesome!


----------



## shopgood (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks girlies!


----------



## Faye (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have the courage to wear this bright eye makeup to go out, either... But this look rox!!! thumb up!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 8, 2007)

Beautiful colours-and you look stunning! I'm seriously jealous of your hair-I want mine that shiny!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great look Shop xx


----------



## Merrybelly (Jun 9, 2007)

Perfect!


----------

